# Curly maple bowl



## SeanPEvans (Jun 10, 2019)

I don’t really turn bowls that often, but this is one pretty piece of wood! Curly maple; 10.5” wide by 4” tall

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2019)

looks nice-Hard maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2019)

That’s a beauty! You should turn more bowls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 10, 2019)

Great use of the darker wood. I'm guessing that would have been lost if you did hollow form? Great as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 10, 2019)

That is a beautiful bowl,your work is always amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 10, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> looks nice-Hard maple?


Local soft maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 10, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s a beauty! You should turn more bowls!


Thank you!

I just scored an entire log of this wood, so I likely will turn a few more at least.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 10, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Great use of the darker wood. I'm guessing that would have been lost if you did hollow form? Great as usual.


Thanks Bob. 
I actually leave the pith in for hollow form. I got a whole log of this, so I’ll definitely be doing some larger hollow forms with it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 10, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> That is a beautiful bowl,your work is always amazing.


Thank you so much for the kind words, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2019)

Figure in the bowl is awesome! Sure is pretty to look at! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 10, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Figure in the bowl is awesome! Sure is pretty to look at! Chuck


It really is pretty wood with those nice wide bands, it’s so much better in person too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2019)

Very cool. That figure is nice, and the curl is sweet too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 12, 2019)

Great shape and wall thickness. More!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2019)

Very nice shape and great wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. That figure is nice, and the curl is sweet too....


Thanks! The wood really is what makes it though


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 12, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Great shape and wall thickness. More!


Thanks William. I have about 7 more bowl blanks, so I’ll likely knock out a few more at least

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> Very nice shape and great wood!


Thank you Tony, I appreciate it!


----------



## bamafatboy (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice bowl, love that wood grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 12, 2019)

bamafatboy said:


> Nice bowl, love that wood grain.


Thanks


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 12, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thanks William. I have about 7 more bowl blanks, so I’ll likely knock out a few more at least


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice bowl!!
Just think what you could to with Mesquite! 
No Maple around here---refuse to pay for wood--but do trade some now and then,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2019)

Couple pieces but not dry. Low 20s%
Small is 10 lbs$35 big is 22. $75



 



 



 

Next is small, bark is loose


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Couple pieces but not dry. Low 20s%
> Small is 10 lbs$35 big is 22. $75
> 
> Mike, if this is still available, I'll gladly take it off your hands.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2019)

??


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> ??



Mike, I'm gonna bite and ask. Is your question marks directed at me? If they are, what I saw was a picture of a piece of wood indicating the weight and a dollar figure. I merely asked if you still had it and was still available, I would be happy to take it off your hands for the dollar amount you indicated in post #22 plus postage. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mike, I'm gonna bite and ask. Is your question marks directed at me? If they are, what I saw was a picture of a piece of wood indicating the weight and a dollar figure. I merely asked if you still had it and was still available, I would be happy to take it off your hands for the dollar amount you indicated in post #22 plus postage. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)


There are 2 pieces- both for sale


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> There are 2 pieces- both for sale


I'll take the 10 pound piece for 35 bucks plus postage, or, are you selling both as a package deal? ............ Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> There are 2 pieces- both for sale


I could knock $5 off but not much wiggle room in these.pm me or email


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2019)

Damn @SeanPEvans sorry- I just realized I posted this in your thread.. duhhhh I would like to have a good excuse.... but. I will make it go away today


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn @SeanPEvans sorry- I just realized I posted this in your thread.. duhhhh I would like to have a good excuse.... but. I will make it go away today


Don’t worry about it, I got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 24, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Nice bowl!!
> Just think what you could to with Mesquite!
> No Maple around here---refuse to pay for wood--but do trade some now and then,


I could be into a trade. The maple I have is from the same tree. It is green though


----------



## David Hill (Jun 24, 2019)

@SeanPEvans — cool. Whether green or dry doesn’t matter. That’s the beauty of Mesquite—- it doesn't matter, it doesn’t move.
Name your size. I have lots.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 25, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @SeanPEvans — cool. Whether green or dry doesn’t matter. That’s the beauty of Mesquite—- it doesn't matter, it doesn’t move.
> Name your size. I have lots.


Do you have green? I’ve turned a few pieces of dry, but would love to try green. The bowl blanks I have are 10x10x5”


----------



## David Hill (Jun 25, 2019)

yep! 
Can cut one at least that size. Might be a few days==might get to go fishin this weekend. See what I can do tomorrow or Thurs,
I'll start us on the trade page--that's the rules--exchange addresses by PM.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 25, 2019)

David Hill said:


> yep!
> Can cut one at least that size. Might be a few days==might get to go fishin this weekend. See what I can do tomorrow or Thurs,
> I'll start us on the trade page--that's the rules--exchange addresses by PM.


Sounds good. I’m actually heading to NC on Thursday for 4 days but have nothing planned after that.


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm a sucker for a beautiful piece of figured maple. Beautiful bowl, stunning figure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you so much. I’m with you, I’m a total sucker for a nice piece of wood


----------

